# Upper Blue at 1000cfs?



## whaleballs (Aug 17, 2005)

Last year there was a downed tree river wide not too far from the put in. Anyone know if its still there? There was enough room to fit a raft with frame under it, but had to duck and gap the branches at 600 or so... any commercial trips been down this yet?


----------



## whaleballs (Aug 17, 2005)

Any rafts been down this week? anyone... anyone?


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

yo whaleballs - thanks for the info.


----------

